# 1969 gto rear corner



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi

Anyone have any suggestions for me on how to fabricate the corner piece shown in the picture? I have not been able to find a replacement I can buy.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That one's tough. They come on full quarter panels, but that's a lot of cash for just one piece. Other'n that, I'd say you'll have to find a donor from somewhere.

Bear


----------



## FooGee (Aug 10, 2011)

I wish I bought them when doing the quarters. I got the convertible ones instead. I have the same problem on both sides. So I don't even have a sample to compare too.


----------

